# Kick ass



## cocolily

Hola. Como se dice 'kick ass'? Busco una frase espanola para decirlo, y no puedo encontrarla en el diccionario.

Este es el contexto:

That team really kick ass on the field.

Gracias.


----------



## VenusEnvy

cocolily said:
			
		

> Hola. Como se dice 'kick ass'? Busco una frase espanola para decirlo, y no puedo encontrarla en el diccionario.
> 
> Este es el contexto:
> 
> That team really kick ass on the field.


Maybe you wanted to say:
The team really kicked ass on the field.
The team really kicks ass on the field.


??


----------



## cocolily

Yes, sorry. I meant really kicks ass. Is there a verb or phrase in Spanish to say this?

Gracias.


----------



## Eugin

you could try with: *dar una paliza (al equipo contrario)*, *derrotar (al equipo contrario),* etc. 
These verbs are not conjugated, so you could use them as:* "el equipo da una paliza", "el equipo vence a su adversario" *or something of the sort... Let`s wait for some other options!!!

Cheers!!


----------



## Mita

Me gusta la opción de Eugin "dar una paliza". Pero al traducirlo literalmente ("ese equipo realmente da una paliza en la cancha") no me suena bien. Tal vez sería mejor "ese equipo realmente/de verdad les da una paliza a todos en la cancha". 

Y ahora van las opciones chilenas (que, además de literales, se usan seguido, pero yo las encuentro muy vulgares):
"Ese equipo les patea la raja a todos en la cancha".
"Ese equipo les da una patada (en Chile lo pronuncian "patá") en la raja a todos en la cancha".
"Ese equipo les vuela la raja a todos en la cancha".

* En Chile - además de otros términos - se usa "raja" para referirse a "ass", pero personalmente no lo uso porque suena muy "rude".

* Creo que en otros países usan "patear el culo".


Saludos,


----------



## cocolily

Gracias a todos.

Mu gusta 'patear el culo'.

Saludos


----------



## tuvir

this word is very offensive in Spanish it is better to say beautiful words on the field


----------



## Eugin

tuvir said:
			
		

> this word is very offensive in Spanish *it is better to say beautiful words on the field *



are you serious????? 

Have you ever been to a soccer or rugby match??


----------



## VenusEnvy

tuvir said:
			
		

> this word is very offensive in Spanish it is better to say beautiful words on the field


Well, "the team kicked ass" isn't very beautiful... But, that was what the original question was.


----------



## swift_precision

Eugin said:
			
		

> are you serious?????
> 
> Have you ever been to a soccer or rugby match??


 
jajaja i agree with Eugin. Don't expect to hear phrases of endearment and sweet melodic remarks in a game.  It's a competition; what do you expect?


----------



## ampurdan

Well, I agree that, also in a Spanish football matches, words are not that polite. Even though, the press in Spain (and I think also in every Spanish speaking country) would never use such a expression as "patear el culo".


----------



## cuchuflete

Back to the beginning, before translation, let's establish what the phrase means in English:

1. If it is used to refer to a specific event or play, it means to dominate.
2. If it is used to describe the general quality of a team, or anything else, it means superb or excellent.
For the latter usage, I would use the Argentine expression, 'macanudo'.  
Eugen y Mita have given good suggestions for the first usage.

Un saludo,
Cuchuflete


----------



## cocolily

I know it is offensive in Spanish, it is offensive in English too. I am translating something, and I have to try to find a similar idiom in Spanish to say it. It is not coming from the point of view of the press or the coach or anything. It is meant to be colloquial, a young boy is saying it to his friend. So I am looking for an equivalent to this in Spanish. I could say the team is amazing, but that would lose the familiarity and vulgarity. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## luis masci

Maybe you wanted to say:
The team really kicked ass on the field.
The team really kicks ass on the field.


??

Estoy un poco confundido con esta indicación. En la segunda de las frases se da entender que 'team' es considerado como singular. No obstante me parece haber visto que lo consideran como plural y por lo tanto en ese caso estaría correcto decir: 'the team really kick ass on the field'.
¿Alguien puede clarificarlo?

Luis


----------



## cocolily

En mi opinion, es perfectamente correcto decir 'the team really kick ass', porque como ha dicho algunos consideran 'team' como plural.


----------



## Blankus

"Kick ass" tambien se utiliza para decir "meter caña", o incluso como adjetivo.

Ex: AC/DC are a kickass band

AC/DC es un grupo cañero


----------



## Calario

Realmente, no veo nada de ofensivo en la palabra "culo", puede resultar poco elegante, pero ¡¿ofensiva?!

Siempre se puede sustituir por "trasero".


----------



## arnauri

Se pueden usar palabras como 'machacar' o 'vapulear' para 'kick ass'. Indican una victoria aplastante, son coloquiales y no son ofensivas ni malsonantes.

Un saludo


----------



## gonza123

cocolily said:
			
		

> En mi opinion, es perfectamente correcto decir 'the team really kick ass', porque como ha dicho algunos consideran 'team' como plural.



Respecto a si team es plural o singular, esto es una pregunta interesante.
Lo mismo podría preguntarse de "corporation", "company", etc.

La respuesta en todos estos casos es que la forma americana es singular, y hoy en día es la que la mayoría de la gente (de todas partes) considera correcta.

La forma purista británica es plural, pero hoy su uso es anticuado... Como en casi todos estos casos, la forma americana está tomando fuerza global, inclusive en UK

Gonza


----------



## Microcosmos

Does "rompiendo el culo" make sense en español to say "kicking ass"?


----------



## teqyre

Microcosmos said:
			
		

> Does "rompiendo el culo" make sense en español to say "kicking ass"?


No, it doesn't... I'd recommend you use the one of the other expressions mentioned in this thread because "rompiendo el culo" is something quite different, if you know what I mean...


----------



## tuvir

Es que sigo creyendo amigos foreros que esta palabra ofensiva significa:

y perdonar la expresión dar por..... corregidme si no es así


----------



## Microcosmos

Ahhh...thanks *teqyre*...I used that phrase to describe my mom's success with her translating business once...I think people may have gotten entirely the wrong impression about her...I probably should have just asked her (or you guys) first! How about "kicking ass and taking names"? Is there a colloquialism to use for that rather than just saying my mom "crushes" or "beats" at her business?

Y *tuvir*, "kick ass" no tiene nada que ver con "dar por... [culo, creo que quieres decir?]". Usamos esta frase en inglés a veces para decir que alguien hace algo muy bien, y aun mejor que otros; si era una pelea de "kickboxing", tendría más sentido.


----------



## eNoyx

También solemos decir por Andalucía "lo parte tó (todo)"


----------



## Moritzchen

Que hayan "kicked ass" no quiere decir que hayan ganado.


----------



## THE SPANINGLISH

Calario said:
			
		

> Realmente, no veo nada de ofensivo en la palabra "culo", puede resultar poco elegante, pero ¡¿ofensiva?!
> 
> Siempre se puede sustituir por "trasero".


 
En realidad, es una muy mala palabra en México se utiliza mucho sobre todo en los jóvenes. Es MUY ofensiva.

Una traduccion de ass puede ser trasero.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> Que hayan "kicked ass" no quiere decir que hayan ganado.


A veces sí :

Nobody thought Cleaveland would get past the first round but instead they've _*kicked ass*_ and have Detroit, who are favorite to win the title, on the ropes.

Para mí, esto implica que Cleaveland ha ganado un par de partidos.
*
Yo, Phoenix kicked ass last night!*

o

* Yo, Phoenix kicked the Lakers' ass last night!*

implica que Phoenix le ganó al equipo de Los Ángeles. 

D)


----------



## danielfranco

Well, "kick ass" is not a phrase used in polite company. So, in that same register and mood and tone, I'd like to present you with a Mexicanism for your phrase:

"¡El equipo es muy chingón!"


----------



## wsitiplaju

Creo que podrías decir que el equipo arrasa en la cancha.  Oigo la palabra “arrasar” usada de manera espontánea e informal para expresar admiración, así como en la situación que describes.  Para “a kick-ass car” diría que es un carro bien perro o bien perrón, pero no sé si suena bien aplicado a un equipo de fut, y además no sé si se entenderá en otras partes del mundo.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

danielfranco said:
			
		

> Well, "kick ass" is not a phrase used in polite company. So, in that same register and mood and tone, I'd like to present you with a Mexicanism for your phrase:
> 
> "¡El equipo es muy chingón!"



¡Orale! But that can be sarcastic, meaning conceited, too, right?
_

¡Qué chingón, este!


_


----------



## ericscot

I've understood the word "culo" to be so offensive in Mexico because it's more like using a really rude word for "anus" rather than just "ass." Of course, "ass" is not nearly as offensive in the States as it once was.

Mis dos centavos. 

EW


----------



## Residente Calle 13

ericscot said:
			
		

> I've understood the word "culo" to be so offensive in Mexico because it's more like using a really rude word for "anus" rather than just "ass." Of course, "ass" is not nearly as offensive in the States as it once was.
> 
> Mis dos centavos.
> 
> EW



That's what I though too. In the Dominican Republic, that's how it works. That word does not mean "buttocks" there.


----------



## tia_tula

pienso que si la frase es utilizada por dos chavales jóvenes, la opción que te sugiere Blankus es la mejor:

_El Barça mete mucha caña en el campo_, en general.
_El Barça le está pegando una paliza al Real Madrid_, más puntual, a mí sonaría extraño decir que _pega palizas_.

nota: los equipos mencionados han sido elegidos totalmente al hazar, que nadie se mosquee, para polémica futbolística abrid otro hilo


----------



## tia_tula

danielfranco said:
			
		

> Well, "kick ass" is not a phrase used in polite company. So, in that same register and mood and tone, I'd like to present you with a Mexicanism for your phrase:
> 
> "¡El equipo es muy chingón!"



oh, really...
and is *chingar* (I dare say chingón comes from chingar) a word you would use in "polite company"... ?


----------



## Isolde

cocolily said:
			
		

> I know it is offensive in Spanish, it is offensive in English too. I am translating something, and I have to try to find a similar idiom in Spanish to say it. It is not coming from the point of view of the press or the coach or anything. It is meant to be colloquial, a young boy is saying it to his friend. So I am looking for an equivalent to this in Spanish. I could say the team is amazing, but that would lose the familiarity and vulgarity. Any suggestions? Thanks.


 
Hi!

You are right cocolily..if it is offensive in Spanish and you need to translate it, it HAS to be offensive in English.  That is the aim when translating.  As far as a similar Spanish expression...there are probably hundreds, depending on the country it comes from.  

Some examples, apart from all the ones already mentioned.  Mind you, these are used in Peru, but they all mean "kick ass":

"El equipo X les dió una pateadura..."
"El equipo X les sacó el ancho..."
"El equipo X les sacó la mierda..."
"El equipo X los hizo puré..."
"El equipo X arrasó con...."

Cheers!


----------



## paquitodj

1. The team really kicks ass on the field 
1. El equipo realmente patea traseros en la cancha
2. The team is really kicking ass on the field
2. El equipo realmente esta pateando traseros en la cancha
3. The team really kicked ass on the field
3. El equipo realmente pateó traseros en la cancha
4. The team was really kicking ass on the field
4. El equipo realmente estaba pateando traseros en la cancha

"Culo" is a word that you'll never read in a respectable magazine or newspaper in Mexico. However, between a couple of friends is a word of everyday use. 

"Kick ass... (noun)" could be translated as "chingón" or "de poca madre", both of them not quite polite, but of everyday use. Other synonymous are: fregón, chido, perrón, a todo dar, among others. All of them commonly used in Mexico.

And regarding to the singular-plural confusion, I'll use "Blankus" example: When someone says "AC/DC are a kick ass band" or "AC/DC is a kick ass band", the secret lies in the article, at least it does in Spanish, e.g. "AC/DC son una banda chingona" and "AC/DC es una banda chingona", orally (not formally) mean the same. Nevertheless, the word "una" (un,una=a or an, in english) implies guess what? You got it! The immediate word that follows the article "una" is a noun in singular!

The bottom line is, team should be used in singular.


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Microcosmos said:


> Does "rompiendo el culo" make sense en español to say "kicking ass"?


Here in Uruguay, it does make sense. In fact, this is exactly the way we say it: "este equipo les rompió el culo a todos".


----------



## angelicface

Well Im sure that before you can make a comment about the teams performance tha game is over. I think its better to say " The team really kicked ass".
Just my opinion and Im open to corrections.
regrads!


----------



## Gambuj

El equipo está arrasando.

El equipo está imparable.

El equipo parte la pana.

El equipo se los como a todos en el campo.

etc.


----------



## Puquial

En Peru diriamos, El equipo la rompe en el campo de juego!


----------



## Juanpa256

cocolily said:


> Hola. Como se dice 'kick ass'? Busco una frase espanola para decirlo, y no puedo encontrarla en el diccionario.
> 
> Este es el contexto:
> 
> That team really kick ass on the field.
> 
> Gracias.


Es una expresión vulgar y quiere decir "lo mejor" y en todos los países de habla española tenemos expresiones vulgares para decir lo mejor. En Chile yo lo traduciría como "la cagá" o "bacán a cagarse"...


----------



## jsvillar

En España somos bastante mal hablados, y 'culo' es una palabra perfectamente normal para conversaciones entre amigos. Para un artículo periodístico mejor usar 'trasero'.

De todas las opciones me gusta 'En el partido X le pateó el culo/trasero a Y' (elegir en función del tono que se quiere dar a la frase, más coloquial o más educada). Con el significado de 'kick ass' en general (hacer algo muy bien) y no 'kick' el 'ass' de un contrario, me gustan 'En el partido X arrasó' o incluso, en slang de España, 'X lo petó'.

En mi ignorancia 'chingar' significa acostarse con alguien, y es un mexicanismo. Seguro que tiene más significados, pero en España se entendería como 'En el partido X dio por culo a Y'. Es correcto, pero muy poco educado.


----------

